

Kickstarter campaign to raise $1.5M in 30 days with only $1 pledges - yannn
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1718834732/talk-is-cheap-from-academy-award-winner-barrie-m-o

======
iancarroll
What? There are clearly other options...

